# Paph Guild (San Marino Jan 11-12)



## richgarrison (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone else going? Program looks promising.
https://sites.google.com/site/paphiopedilumguild/


----------



## tim (Jan 9, 2020)

Going, selling, and will be writing up the meeting for the Slipper Orchid Alliance, and probably for the Orchid Digest as well...hope to see you there!


----------



## fibre (Jan 9, 2020)

I hope for a detailed review with lots of pictures in the SOA journal! Thanks in advance, Tim!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2020)

Hope we get some photos!


----------

